# A-10 Lands damaged



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a prepared man. He knew his skills and trusted what he knew he trusted himself. A prepared person can do that. In this case he had an oh crap I am going to die in one part of his mind. In another he said game on . He won. Out standing. If you have ever been backed in a corner knowing it is over and found a work around you know what I am talking about.
Testament to one tough old bird also the A-10

Air Force pilot performs miracle landing with no wheels, canopy | Fox News


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the A10 warthog is my favorite jet of all time!! and possibly my favorite airplane but it is a toss up between the p-40 warhawk .
I know these are not fancy or the baddest/ fastest aircraft out there but I just like them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

the Air Force has A10's... with with guns???

I always thought that only Marine Pilots flew A10 Warthogs


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> the Air Force has A10's... with with guns???
> 
> I always thought that only Marine Pilots flew A10 Warthogs


 So far, I can't find a source that has anything but AF A-10's. Here is a shot of the plane and pilot, I think that he is with the ANG. He is one gutsy dude, that is for sure.

View attachment 51922


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> So far, I can't find a source that has anything but AF A-10's. Here is a shot of the plane and pilot, I think that he is with the ANG. He is one gutsy dude, that is for sure.
> 
> View attachment 51922


I thought the Marines had them... I was wrong, 1st time this month


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I thought the Marines had them... I was wrong, 1st time this month


The Marines and Army have their own chopper fleets, and the AF has coveted them forever. But, they are hanging on to them, with a death grip; and the A-10 may be going to the NG. 
The AF has decided that they don't need them; and they may already be there in the ANG. 
NOTE: Are you sure, that this is the first time this month, that you were wrong? With old age, comes bad memory. But I could be wrong.

View attachment 51930

This is me, on a good day.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> the Air Force has A10's... with with guns???
> 
> I always thought that only Marine Pilots flew A10 Warthogs


you thinking of the Harriers??


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I can attest. The Air Force has a10s It was the engine I was trained on. They are a truly remarkable plane. When I was overseas in Qatar we had a female pilot land one. It was the most damage ever recorded on an A10 and that made it successful landing. That was back in 06 maybe? The thing is a cast-iron tub on the inside. She had to be missing 2 feet off one of her wingtips completely blown off the rear elevators it was quite a scene. The Air Force has threatened to get away from them several times while I was in. Every time they always got pulled back into the program due to other branches desiring them. I guess they just couldn't give up the feeling of being needed LOL


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They had planed years back to shit can the A-10 and replace it with the F-4's. But the middle east kept becoming front page news . Have you ever watched tanks being engaged by the A-10. Pop a top over and over.
The reason they had wanted to replace them was speed by today's standard the A-10 is slow.
A-10 thunderbolt and Warthog are the same aircraft of course there have been updates to them I am not sure what version they are on now.

For your enjoyment


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> the Air Force has A10's... with with guns???
> 
> I always thought that only Marine Pilots flew A10 Warthogs


Army had the Warthog (A-10)....AF has the Thunderbolts (A-10)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Army had the Warthog (A-10)....AF has the Thunderbolts (A-10)


 Same aircraft Thunderbolt II is the official name it gets shorten to Thunderbolt. Warthog was a give name. As I said before there of course have been upgrades over the years to the aircraft.
Marines do not use the A-10 not in their mission.
If Air Force had their way no one would have any aircraft but them.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

My son's are in Estonia right now, one just told me that they almost lost one of their A10. The pilots were practicing landings on some highway over there. One of the planes came short and damaged the front landing gear and its wing when it hit a street sign. He said he will be staying in Estonia for a little bit, he has to fix the plane so it can come home to Warfield AFNG base in MD. He said they put some sort of tape on the wing so it could take off and return to the base in Estonia. But it has to be fixed right for the flight back home to the US of A. A10's are tough airplanes.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I made this as a teen.
Yes I know the engines are missing but that's because can't really store it flat with round engines. Made others too. Second one is an F-22.
I love the A10, I hope they don't replace it


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm Flying into battle then a P-47 now A-10! Notice made by same company!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was at an airshow once where an A-10 was on display, along with it's Iraq-experienced pilot. We talked some about the amazing gun that the plane is designed around. Then I noticed an odd, optical dome-like device protruding from the dorsal fuselage, and asked him what it was. "That's my disco light," he said, "I can't say anymore about that." Cool.

Some of the planes were cordoned off, with signs warning people not to approach: "Deadly force has been authorized".


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> the Air Force has A10's... with with guns???
> 
> I always thought that only Marine Pilots flew A10 Warthogs


ahh nope, the army, air force, and marine use A10's; silly jar head!! lol


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

also maine - nothing happened in oct. or was it sep. been so long I can't remember; but I did remember that I told you I would remind you every so often. lol


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> also maine - nothing happened in oct. or was it sep. been so long I can't remember; but I did remember that I told you I would remind you every so often. lol


and you remember I did not promise anything to happen I was pointing out a possible thing to happen...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> ahh nope, the army, air force, and marine use A10's; silly jar head!! lol


 Not in a long time . there are No US Marine A-10.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

When I was a lad


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Saturday 8/19/2017 Bristol, TN NASCAR Bass Pro Shops NRA night race, the flyover after the National Anthem was 2 A-10's from the 74th Fighter Squadron, Moody Air Force Base near Valdosta, GA.

The Flying Tigers! Cool Flyover at Bristol

(Did a little research and I hope I got their emblem right!)

View attachment 52122


----------

